# Welche Schnecke / Made / Wurm?? baut unter Wasser Miniburg aus Resten ??



## Vespabesitzer (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,..

ich habe diese Art von Foto schon irgendwo mal gesehen,.. weiss aber nicht mehr ob es eine Scheckenart, und sonstiges Tierchen ist...

Bei der Kontrolle von meinem ZST Kasten (da wo bei bei einem NG Teich die Rohrschieber drinnen sind), habe ich zwei ähnliche und doch skurielle Gebilde entdeckt,...

Anbei ein Photo unter Wasser (bei -60cm Wassertiefe) direkt wo die Hauptströmung fliesst,
und einmal so ein Gebilde am Land.
     

Scheint ein Tierchen zu sein, dass sich Reste sucht, oder ggf, Teile wo anders rausknabbert und daraus anscheinent eine Art "Legeröhre"
oder sonstiges Zuhause zu baut,.. :crazy die Teilchen sind kunstvoll zusammen geklebt.

Was ist das     ... solange meine neuen Seerosen verschont bleiben  darf sich so manchen bei mir im Teich einfinden. 

Danke, mfG. MIcha


----------



## elkop (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnecke / Made / Wurm?? baut unter Wasser Miniburg aus Resten ??*

köcherfliegenlarve


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnecke / Made / Wurm?? baut unter Wasser Miniburg aus Resten ??*

Hallo Elke,..

Grüße nach Österreich,  stimmt, das ist Sie,..
Wikipedia sagt: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Köcherfliegen

interessant finde ich, wo sich die Köcherflieg den Köcher "montiert" hat,.. dachte eigentlich, dass da durch die Strömung nix halten wird,..

Das Tierchen ist somit geklärt und wieder ein neuer Teichbewohner lokalisier: und willkommen oki Danke.

Ich habe gelesen, dass dann die Puppe zum schlüpfen an die Oberfläche kommt,
kann mir noch jemand sagen, ob dann der "leere" Köcher an der alten Stelle verbleibt oder lösst sich dann das Teil alleine,.. 

Bei dem Köcher, den ich gefunden habe,(habe ihn nicht "zerlegt", sondern wieder ins Wasser "gelegt")
konnte ich von aussen nicht erkennen, ob da noch Leben drinnen schlummerte.

PS: Witzig finde ich ja generell, dass bei meinen bescheidenen ph-Werten (8,6 bis ph 9,0) anscheinen sich die Insekten und Tierchen ganz wohl fühlen,..

Wiki sagt zur vorhandenen __ Köcherfliege:   (zitat).......
Viele Köcherfliegenlarven sind ein verlässlicher Indikator der Wasserqualität, sie kommen nur in Gewässern mit guter bis sehr guter Wasserqualität vor.
.........

Ich hoffe ich habe diese Sorte 

´Danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnecke / Made / Wurm?? baut unter Wasser Miniburg aus Resten ??*

Hallo Micha, 

und da, wo es viel frisches Grün aufzufressen gibt :evil


----------



## Casybay (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnecke / Made / Wurm?? baut unter Wasser Miniburg aus Resten ??*

Hallo Teich-Freunde,
habe gestern Nacht meinen Teich mit Taschenlampe betrachtet und ziemlich viele Köcherfliegenlarven entdeckt.
Habe aber eher den Eindruck, dass sie sich über die Algen an den Tannenwedel hermachten, als an dem Grünzeug.
LG
Carmen


----------



## Christine (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnecke / Made / Wurm?? baut unter Wasser Miniburg aus Resten ??*

Abwarten, Carmen, abwarten.


----------



## Casybay (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnecke / Made / Wurm?? baut unter Wasser Miniburg aus Resten ??*

meinste Du wirklich.., Christine,

LG
Carmen


----------



## Christine (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnecke / Made / Wurm?? baut unter Wasser Miniburg aus Resten ??*

Ich kenn die Biester schon länger. :evil


----------



## danyvet (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnecke / Made / Wurm?? baut unter Wasser Miniburg aus Resten ??*

Ich hab jetzt auch wieder gaaaanz viele Köcherfliegenlarven, die so zw. 3 und 12mm lang sind, und ich sehe sie ganz oft an meinem Glibber rumzupfen (dieses blöde mistige Zeug, das bei mir am Boden rumkugelt und Kolonien von Cyanobakter sind *grummel*)


----------



## Casybay (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnecke / Made / Wurm?? baut unter Wasser Miniburg aus Resten ??*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
hab nun seit längerem die VIELEN (ca.20-30)! Köcherfliegenlarven nachts beobachtet, und muss doch sagen, dass sie meinen kleinen Teich sehr säubern.
@Dany, vielleicht hast Du die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht, z.B. mit Deinem Glibber.
Kann sein , dass sie an Pflanzen gehen , wenn man keinen Mulm, oder Algen hat, aber bei mir wird alles blitze blank , Steine und Pflanzen von allen Algenresten befreit.
Klasse!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnecke / Made / Wurm?? baut unter Wasser Miniburg aus Resten ??*

Hi Blumenelse,

man kann nicht verallgemeinern das Köcherfliegenlarven an das Grünzeug gehen. Es gibt ja sehr viele Arten davon (manche sind sogar schon anhand der Wahl des Baumaterials für ihren Köcher voneinander unterscheidbar).
Es gibt darunter reine Vegetarier, regelrechte Müllschlucker und auch Räuber -z.B in strömenden Gewässern, ohne Köcher die regelrechte "Spinnennetze" unter Wasser anlegen


----------



## danyvet (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnecke / Made / Wurm?? baut unter Wasser Miniburg aus Resten ??*

@casybay:
jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht. werd heute mal mit der taschenlampe in den garten gehen (zu der jahreszeit komm ich ja nicht vor einbruch der dunkelheit heim). ich hab meinen teich die letzten 2 wochen fast nur mehr vom fenster aus beobachtet. das wetter zieht micht nicht sehr nach draußen.

ach, wenn nur schon wieder frühjar wär.....


----------

